
Twitter Strengthens Its Mobile Platform:Buys Clutch.io, Shutting Down Service - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/13/twitter-strengthens-its-mobile-platform-buys-ab-app-tester-clutch-io-shutting-down-service-in-november/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
stevewillows
Just found initial discussion based off of the Clutch.io blog

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4376503>

